# My new little guy



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Meet Charlie 



















I thought he may be agouti but now I think he is cinnamon, ideas?


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

I think he is cinammon? Agouti mice are a lot darker aren't they, although I don't know the extent that spotting in mice dilutes the rest of the coat. Lovely markings on him!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know what he is, but he's pretty.

Hello Charlie!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's hard to tell color from these photos. His coat looks kind of rough. You might consider treating him presumptively for parasites. Don't mean to hurt your feelings, but he looks like a standard coated mousie with some kind of health issue.

The pix seem to hint at some brindling...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

He is cute.
Cant tell coloring for sure, but agouti can range alot in shade.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll try to take some better pics. He seems to have a longerish coat than my other two mice and he does have a leg injury (his brother attacked him) hadn't thought of parasites though. I'll give him a check though I haven't seen him scratch at all, hes just made a nest in his food bowl :roll:

Forgot to add: he has weird eyes, not sure if it classes as ruby eyes or what but he has a black rim and a deep red centre. It doesn't just show up on camera flash either, whenever hes in the light you can see it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

He look like either a broken cinnamon, or a broken brindle to me. 

I have several broken brindle mice that look a lot like him. Even with the white faces. 

EDIT - Here's a pic of one that looks pretty similar, but a bit of a different shade.


----------

